# A positive thought for you



## NotDoneYet (Oct 6, 2012)

A thought that's kept me afloat through her affair, maybe it will help you too:

If this is the worst experience of my life (it is), if I will never face any challenge tougher than this (I won't), then from here life only gets better.


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I hate hearing "what doesn't kill us makes us stronger", but I like the way your quote sounds!


----------



## NotDoneYet (Oct 6, 2012)

Kaya62003 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I hate hearing "what doesn't kill us makes us stronger", but I like the way your quote sounds!


Yeah I know what you mean hating that phrase. I sure don't feel like I'll get any stronger from this right now because I barely have any willpower to do anything. But if I think of it more like here I am at the worst point feeling like a lifeless blob, but time is moving forward and the world's still spinning, there's a sense that progress will inevitably happen and I'll naturally find a better place.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

When I found my wife was having an affair and I was losing 50% of my kids, it was really really hard to deal with.

Focus on you. Make yourself a better person. Hit the gym. Take up a hobby. Get closer with people who you should be closer with, for me my kids... I took the opportunity to make myself a better man. I go to the gym as part of my daily routine. I have a much better relationship with my kids and I am better off without my EX. I did try my best to reconcile, but she wanted out...

There was a time when I was driving to work and thinking about the D, and I just thought. If I were married what would be different? Just one thing... Some of us may get their spouses back and things can be better. For me that wasn't happening, but this is a trying time in your life so rise to the occasion, see it as a challenge, don't wallow in self pity and make yourself better. Happiness will come again. Don't chase happiness, it will come to you. Make yourself a better person and you will attract better things in life.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

When I found my wife was having an affair and I was losing 50% of my kids, it was really really hard to deal with.

Focus on you. Make yourself a better person. Hit the gym. Take up a hobby. Get closer with people who you should be closer with, for me my kids... I took the opportunity to make myself a better man. I go to the gym as part of my daily routine. I have a much better relationship with my kids and I am better off without my EX. I did try my best to reconcile, but she wanted out...

There was a time when I was driving to work and thinking about the D, and I just thought. If I were married what would be different? Just one thing... Some of us may get their spouses back and things can be better. For me that wasn't happening, but this is a trying time in your life so rise to the occasion, see it as a challenge, don't wallow in self pity and make yourself better. Happiness will come again. Don't chase happiness, it will come to you. Make yourself a better person and you will attract better things in life.


----------



## Bee2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that Not Done Yet. . Gotta stay positive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NotDoneYet (Oct 6, 2012)

Twofaces,

I'm right there in the despair, sorrow, and loneliness right now. I still feel like a loser, worthless, all that. I've been in bed for two days straight, only getting up to eat and use the bathroom. When I say I'm alone, I mean alone - my wife was the only person I knew in this city (we moved across the country recently). I can't imagine it getting any worse.

I also can't imagine it staying this way forever. Most of us on TAM have a few decades left to live, and really what are the odds things will stay this ****ty? This is the bottom of the barrel here. The other day I had my first genuine laugh in four months - just that one moment made that day better than the last. I look at how I was in the first few days after D-Day, and I'm not kidding, staying in bed these last two days is an improvement. I didn't eat for a week, and I slept a total of six hours over seven days. I'm still a zombie, but now I'm one of those modern-day fast zombies.

As for trust...I'll never trust anyone 100% again. But that's a good thing, because there will always be seemingly-good people out to **** you over, and now I'm more prepared for them than ever.

I don't plan on committing suicide (contemplated it, not too seriously but I wrote a note and called the hotline) so my only option is to survive. And to do that I've got to find the good in this total cluster****. Believe things will get better, force yourself to believe, and it's self-fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## NotDoneYet (Oct 6, 2012)

Twofaces said:


> Better? How? I see no better. I see only despair, sorrow, lonliness, etc.
> 
> How better? Do you really think you will ever trust again?
> 
> I do not mean this as an attack. Its just reality


Just wondering how long has it been since your D-Day?


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

NotDoneYet said:


> Twofaces,
> 
> I'm right there in the despair, sorrow, and loneliness right now. I still feel like a loser, worthless, all that. I've been in bed for two days straight, only getting up to eat and use the bathroom. When I say I'm alone, I mean alone - my wife was the only person I knew in this city (we moved across the country recently). I can't imagine it getting any worse.
> 
> ...


I'm from 3rd world so for me it was not that difficult to move forward. I had couple of months of pain and I still have but I do laugh and I'm very resilient. I'm mainly working on fixing my own insecurities through posting on TAM. I found that it's the right time to look into finer details about who I am.


----------

